# احلى مدمنه فى العالم ... تحدى



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*يا جماعه دى صورة احلى مدمنه فى العالم بدون منافس*

* شوووف *

​ 


* تحت*​ 














* تحت*​ 















* انزل*​ 

















* يلا*​ 

















* هانت*​ 













* قربنا*​ 













* واخيرا*​ 















* مع*​ 










* الصورة  " ممل انا عارف "* ​ 
:download:​ 











*عليكم واحد*
















​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههه اه العسل ده 
*


----------



## romyo (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بذمتك أسألها كده.. مش عايزه عريس

​


----------



## ponponayah (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا خراشى على القمر
يلا عروستك يا مارسيلينو
هههههههههههههههههه
 مبرووووووووووك​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (14 ديسمبر 2009)

احلي راجل شوفته في حياتي​


----------



## Mary Gergees (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
قمر  ايه الحلاوه ده؟؟؟؟؟
ميرررسى يا مارو


----------



## twety (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*مبروك عليك العروسه يا مارسلينو
جبتوا لنفسك ههههههههه

السورترت اللى فى شعرها يجنن هههههه
*


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> *هههههههههههه اه العسل ده *




*هههههههههه اتفضلى ياختى*

*ببلاش*​


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2009)

romyo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بذمتك أسألها كده.. مش عايزه عريس
> 
> ​



*ههههههههههههه انت طمعان فى فلوها ولا ايه ياعم الحج*
​


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا خراشى على القمر
> يلا عروستك يا مارسيلينو
> هههههههههههههههههه
> مبرووووووووووك​*



*ههههههههههههه ولا اعرفها و لا اعررررررررررفك*

*انا مررررررتبط :heat:*
​


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2009)

روماني زكريا قال:


> احلي راجل شوفته في حياتي​



*هههههههههههه فين الشنب*
​


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> قمر  ايه الحلاوه ده؟؟؟؟؟
> ميرررسى يا مارو




*ههههههه قمر بالستر ياختى ههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *مبروك عليك العروسه يا مارسلينو*
> * جبتوا لنفسك ههههههههه*
> 
> * السورترت اللى فى شعرها يجنن هههههه*




*ههههههههههه مين السورتورترو دةةةةةةة *

*كلمونا عرررربى ههههههه*​


----------



## twety (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*اسال اختك وهى تقولك
ولا اسهل اسال خطيتك وتقولك
مش هى خطيبتك برضه ههههههههه
*


----------



## marcelino (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههه ولا اعرفها*​


----------



## ارمانيوس جرجس (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ديه صغيرة جدددددددددددددددددددددددددا


----------



## just member (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*طيب بجد ملامحها طيبة
:d
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هى لسة فيها  نفس تشرب سجاير

شكرا ليك يا مارسلينو*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا هفرج عليها العيال وهقولهم دي جزات اللي ميسمعش كلام مامي 

مرسي مارسلينو​*


----------



## marcelino (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ارمانيوس جرجس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ديه صغيرة جدددددددددددددددددددددددددا


 

*ههههههههه طبعا*​


----------



## marcelino (16 ديسمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *طيب بجد ملامحها طيبة*
> 
> *:d*​


 

*هههههه اتفضلها يا حبيبى*​


----------



## marcelino (16 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *هى لسة فيها نفس تشرب سجاير*​
> 
> *شكرا ليك يا مارسلينو*​




*ههههههههه*

*ميرسي يا تاسوونى*​


----------



## marcelino (16 ديسمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *انا هفرج عليها العيال وهقولهم دي جزات اللي ميسمعش كلام مامي *​
> 
> *مرسي مارسلينو *​


 
*هههههههههه دى تخوف الكبار يابنتى مش الصغار بس*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 ديسمبر 2009)

صدقنى ونعمة الاختيار يابنى
مش تقولى انك لاقيت العروسة
وانا اللى كنت هجوزك على ايدى
ربنا يقويك عليها وعلى سجايرها بقا​


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه

شكرا جدا

رااائعه​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*والفرح امتى يا مارسلينو هتعزمنا امتى ​*


----------



## zama (16 ديسمبر 2009)

عارف يا مارسلينو دى بئى شبكتها بايب ومبسمين قصدى و دبلتين ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أشكرك يا حبيبى ..


----------



## marcelino (16 ديسمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> صدقنى ونعمة الاختيار يابنى​
> مش تقولى انك لاقيت العروسة
> وانا اللى كنت هجوزك على ايدى
> 
> ربنا يقويك عليها وعلى سجايرها بقا​


 
*بس يابتتتتت انتو هتلزقوها فيا بالعاااااااااااافيه:smil8:*​


----------



## marcelino (16 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> 
> شكرا جدا​
> 
> رااائعه​


 
*ميرررسي يا باشا نورت*​


----------



## marcelino (16 ديسمبر 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *والفرح امتى يا مارسلينو هتعزمنا امتى ​*


 

*هههههههه اكيد مش تقصديني انا*

*انا عندى بنت طولك :t30:*​


----------



## marcelino (16 ديسمبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> عارف يا مارسلينو دى بئى شبكتها بايب ومبسمين قصدى و دبلتين ..
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أشكرك يا حبيبى ..


 
*ههههههههههه طيب يلا يا معلم شيييييل*

*دى سينجل على فكره 30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*
















*

*دى بيخوفوا بيها العيال الصغيره هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ثانكس مارو*
​


----------



## marcelino (1 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههه طيب خافى يلا
*​


----------



## raffy (1 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههه
دى حتى زى السكر يا مارو و رقيقة خالص 
هتلاقى عروسة زى دى فين 
هههههههههههههههه
دة انا قلت قمر طلعت ما شاء اللة 
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههه
عسل اوى 
شكرا مارسلينو​


----------



## coptic hero (3 فبراير 2010)

حكمت المحكمه عليك بالاعدام شنقا بالكرسى الكهربائى بعد قطع حتة من لسانك بالمقصله وتتعمل طاجن لسان بالفريك هههههههههههه عسل بجد


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2010)

raffy قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> دى حتى زى السكر يا مارو و رقيقة خالص
> هتلاقى عروسة زى دى فين
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههه لالالا مش عايززززززز​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههه
> عسل اوى
> شكرا مارسلينو​



ثانكس مرورك يا عسل
​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2010)

coptic hero قال:


> حكمت المحكمه عليك بالاعدام شنقا بالكرسى الكهربائى بعد قطع حتة من لسانك بالمقصله وتتعمل طاجن لسان بالفريك هههههههههههه عسل بجد




 هههههههه وانا مالى ياعم هى بنتى:t30:​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2010)

*أدى جزاة اللى ميسمعش كلام ماما وبابا

شكرا مارسلينو على الصورة الجميلة دى ​*​


----------



## marcelino (9 فبراير 2010)

ههههههه

ثانكس مرورك يا تاسونى
​


----------

